
Show HN: Calculate financial metrics for a subscription business - gvajravelu
https://tanzaniteledger.com/
======
gvajravelu
Hi everyone! I created this site to learn how to calculate common SaaS metrics
and to practice some JS skills. (I'm a C++ developer at my day job.)

If you know of a group of people who might find this a useful tool, let me
know who they are and how I can reach them. If you have feedback about the UI
or other SaaS metrics to include, please let me know.

